# Lets See Your 2008 Show String...



## Devon (Mar 6, 2008)

Well I think it's time for one of these posts OH! We are knee deep in snow with no sign of stopping just as I felt show season was around the corner... We had warm weather thought I might head and neck my colt but of course we had a huge storm with another on the way




So lets Ooh and Ahh at everyones Show Strings and what shows you plan to attend?Classes? .

Can't wait to see them all !!







We are doing about 14 shows including point series and fairs as well as AMHR sanctioned in Ontario, maybe a little less or probably more. All Southern Ontario shows.





Possibility for Area 2 Nationals in Ashland Ohio; Lockport NY Show in June; Possible Sams Town Showdown; Possible Nationals but not showing my horses.

My String is:

MCT The Wee Man

33" Black Gelding

2007 Ontario HP Youth Horse

Will be in every class possible halter and performance.






Littlefoots Mark Of Zorro

31" Yearling Colt

Halter






Caldwells Fashion Paige - Co Owned Janice Zijlstra

36.5" Black and White Pinto Mare

Halter LIBERTY <3

Pictured 9 Months Pregnant










Foal - Hopefully





Sired By HOF Park and Halter Grahams Little Joe

Dam Fashion Paige





Halter

Permission was given from the franks to use his photos they took; on the internet now owned by Quay at From The Heart










Littlefoots Sweetgrass

34" Dapple Mare

Dam of Zorro

Halter/Jumping/Obstacle/Country Pleasure.


----------



## Leeana (Mar 6, 2008)

You asked for it



.

Devon, what about congress ????





Alpha Farms Magical Debut ASPC H.O.F

_AKA - Prince Charming



_

~Three Year Old Classic Gelding Over and i will be starting him in jumping as soon as the ground drys up.

~07 Congress Reserve Grand Champion Gelding Over and 4x Congress Champion with Quay at From The Heart Farm.











Alpha Farms Magical Melody ASPC

~Debuts paternal sister

~Classic Yearling Filly Over






Royal Salsa ASPC

~Congress top 5 and top 10

~Foundation Sr Gelding

~Will be hardshiping him into AMHR in june and plan to quality him for nationals and he will be in Tulsa.











Westwind BTU Crown Prince Flyte

~Yearling Stallion Over






Westwind BTU Crown Prince Stetson

~Yearling Stallion Under


----------



## Devon (Mar 6, 2008)

Haha yes your right Leeana I did ask for it





Oh Yea and Congress with those 3 Beautiful Shetlands above in Youth


----------



## Sarah's Little Blessings (Mar 6, 2008)

Well, if I can ever get ahold of this conditioning(and getting his neck sweated down some) thing for "Elvis"-Laurel Acres Double Vision, showing in 2yr old Under Stallion Halter, then in AMHA will be in the 29" and Under 2yr old Stallions, with some color classes, and ammy classes thrown into the mix-



(Picture posted from the Winter Classic Sale Pictures,so don't have one as he is right now)

Then I will be showing FRH Fancy Cochise in some Ammy Hunter/Jumper Classes Over, and maybe a Gelding Over Class in Halter. (Don't have a good picture of him yet)AMHR shows only.

I also have(depending on the $$$$ lol): High Cottons Legendary Sarah, that I want to show in an A show for 2yr old mares 29-31" Halter-Not a picture, she may just show later in the year at a local A show, who really knows for now?

Winterhawks Mahogany Bey-2yr old Over Gelding-Halter-Not pictured.

Then I plan to have Skips Dip N Dot, out late in the year as a yearling under mare/ 28" and under(A)halter, as well as a possible halter/color baby at local shows later in the year...

Yeah I know I know, I need to make up my mind, but basically I am doing this as I go along 

Hope to have pictures later in the Spring.

Can't wait to start-Sarah

P.S. This will be my first year going to Nationals(if all goes as planned) and possibly AMHA Worlds!


----------



## TripleDstables (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't really have a show string, and I may not go to more than one or two open mini shows... but when I go, I'll be bringing my filly DB Cause For Komotion that will be two in April. I don't have any good current photos of her, but I do have weanling and yearling photos of her. (quite out of shape I might add!) OH!































The last photo is her at her first show (and my first show!) with my Stud Muffin too. (he only had about a month of conditioning prior to this show!

And I may show Angel at some local events... She is turning 3 this year, and it's always fun to get the minis out and about. (We only have big horse shows around here, the closest mini show is 4 hours away.) The first photo was only taken about a week ago, but the others are all yearling photos. I need to clip everyone up nice and get good photos this spring/summer!





















Both mares are AMHA registered, and won't mature over 31" They are paternal half sisters!

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Mar 6, 2008)

Here we go:

Honey Bea Meadow's Mega Buck

*LIBERTY*!!!!!!!! Halter






Honey Bea Meadow's Victoria's No Secret

Liberty, Halter, Halter Obstacle






Bambi On Ice

Halter Obstacle

17 more points needed for HOF!!!!






Honey Bea Meadow's Flash Of Buck

Liberty, Halter






Honey Bea Meadow's Angelina

Halter






CFRS Imagine That

Liberty, Halter






We will be going to as many shows as we can in Area 5, then off to Nationals!!!!


----------



## Erica (Mar 6, 2008)

Erica's Jesse James of Wall Street - Sr gelding 34-36 and Open Pleasure 34-36

National Grand Champion; 3 time National Res. Champion; Congress Res. Grand, 3 time Congress Champ






Erica's Big City Gambling Man - two year old gelding, not sure, probably over; as I figure he's close to 33ish

4 time National Champion






JSW Midnight Revenge - Sr. under gelding 30-32

National Champion






Erica's Big City Prankster Bucks - two year old over stallion

2 time Res. National Champion






Erica's Echos of My Destiny HOF - Driving under, not sure where he will be yet....Sr stallion under

National Champion - HOF






Erica's Cloverbud - or another mare ..........not sure yet, we shall see, for Sr. mares under 32-34

3 time National Champion






Erica's Taking on Heirs - yearling colt over 32-34






Erica's Total KnockOut - yearling colt under 30-32

National Top 4 as a just weaned foal at Nationals






Erica's Ima Rowdy Twister - yearling gelding






Aloha Acres Dream Along with Me - yearling mare under

-not to order a couple of these pictures.......been so busy just now remembered, and was going to order back in August

Dream

Will take some babies to Nationals as well but I'll see whose old enough and weaned good to go then;

But will probably take this weanling filly out as she was a early foal and will be ready to wean in May and can hit some shows

Erica's Take Me To the Top - weanling under mares






Not sure if I will put up a two year old over mare or not at this point.........

maybe Little Kings Pretty Kitty






and I have two more of mine, I'm putting up to show as well, who are really neat





Yes I'm



and I'll remind myself of that when it comes time to clip them; I literally don't mind them draining me as far as the conditioning and stall cleaning and training and working full time, but I'm not a huge fan of clipping come July and August when it's 100+ down here.


----------



## Ferin (Mar 7, 2008)

Great topic Devon!

I am really looking forward to this show season! I have 2 new geldings coming out that I have never had in the ring and a couple of been there, done that horses coming out again.

Sonara's Little Exotica (Sierra)

Sr Over Mare

Halter, Solid Color, Liberty, Hunter, Jumper, Western Country Pleasure Driving. This will be her first year doing performance.











Mountain Shadow's Kindred Spirit (Spirit)

Sr Over Gelding

Halter, Multi-Color, Liberty, Hunter, Jumper, Single Pleasure Driving, Halter Obstacle.











Wauk-A-Way Kansas Twister (Twister)

Sr Over Gelding

Halter, Multi-Color, Showmanship, Liberty, Hunter, Jumper, Country Pleasure Driving, Versatility, Halter Obstacle, Driving Obstacle. This will not only be his first year showing with me, it will be his first year showing ever.











Century Farm's Xtreme Dezyn (Dylan)

Jr Under Gelding

Halter, Showmanship, Liberty. This will be my first year showing Dylan. He was shown last year at nationals and got top 3 in his Yearling halter class.


----------



## PaintNminis (Mar 7, 2008)

This will be my first year having a Horse Show String





I have 1 Horse at a Trainer

MMMTC Unexpected Ice Storm (Allure)

2007 AMHA/AMHR Smokey Grullo Pinto Stallion 28.5"

Will be shown in Both Color and Halter (in AMHA & AMHR Shows



)

















&

Then we will be Showing another one in Local Open Horse Shows

(Were I live there isn't any Shows for 5 hrs any way you go



)

MCMS Silver Cloud (Tazer)

2006 AMHA/AMHR Black & White Pinto Stallion 30"

Will be Shown in Halter and Color* (if they have it)














We might be Showing one of our mares as well but it all depends how soon she comes back from the Studs





and then................... We have

Tipsaboos Nitro Lei Twist (Nitro)

2006 AKC Black Miniature Dachshund Male

Will be be shown in Conformation. maybe Obedience & Agility









Lil Poo Kisses (Shema or Poo)

2006 AKC/ABCA Black/White Border Collie Female

Will be Shown in Conformation/Obedience/Ralley & Agility

I don't have a Picture of her Sadley





and then... (Last one I promise



)

MAYBE!

Vaga (Vega)

2002 AKC Blue Merle Aussie Female

might be shown in Obedience/Agility/Flyball


----------



## Jill (Mar 7, 2008)

Erica already showed our guy, Destiny









I can't wait to see how he'll do this year actually "working" for a living











These are the ones I'll be showing... Will only take 5 at a time to most shows, though.

*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Gone and DunIT[/SIZE]*

2005 31” AMHR / AMHA grey-grullo fancy moving stallion – National Top 10 (halter) & AMHA Honor Roll (halter) – Multi Champion

Grandson of both Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (“BTU”) and Yellow Diamond Little Feather, Great Grandson of Egyptian King






*[SIZE=12pt]Harrell’s Flirting With Perfection[/SIZE]*

2006 AMHA/AMHR Silver Buckskin Show Filly (Under) – Halter Champion – Rowdy and Buckeroo breeding (Daughter of Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow)






*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Big City Bomb Shell[/SIZE]*

2007 AMHA / AMHR Perlino Filly (under) – Buckeroo Granddaughter (her sire is Little Kings Big City Buck)

Future Show Filly and Prized Broodmare






*[SIZE=12pt]Tibb’s Sundowner (HOF)[/SIZE]*

1998 34" AMHR Silver Bay Dun Gelding

Halter Hall of Fame / 3x National Champion / 6x Reserve National Champion / 20x Grand Champion

Grandson of Boones Little Andy -- He's my hoofed teddy bear






*[SIZE=12pt]Erica’s Big City Blue By U[/SIZE]*

2007 AMHR / AMHA grey Buckeroo and Yellow Diamond Little Feather Grandson / Egyptian King Great Grandson (Under / Over Gelding)

Maternal brother to my “DunIT” -- Siblings on both sides are very successful National level halter horses as stallions






*[SIZE=12pt]Little King’s BT Bacardi Gold[/SIZE]*

2004 37.25” AMHR Golden Palomino Gelding – Son of Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (“BTU”)

Supreme and Grand Halter Champion / First Place Solid Color


----------



## kaykay (Mar 7, 2008)

Heres ours

Baxters Silver Sensation showing Yearling under (being shown by Kyle)






Baxters Just Teasin Ya Yearling Over (being shown by me)






Buckeye WCF Magical Notice Classic gelding






Stone Pony Farms Rivers Tia Dalma Classic Yearling


----------



## stormy (Mar 7, 2008)

Just one, in his winter fuzzies...having his first babies this spring too, I am very excited!


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Mar 7, 2008)

Can't wait for show season over here.

Flying A Magic's Do You Wanna Dance - halter, hunter/jumper, country pleasure, roadster, liberty






KHA Krackerjack Of Hickory Hills (being shown by Christina) - halter, hunter/jumper, western country pleasure driivng, and liberty






JMS Redskin Warrior - depending on how is replacement gets trained up just halter obstacle. Going for the Obstacle HOF.






JMS I Ain't No Drama Queen (being shown by Christina) - halter, color, liberty






Flying A's Baroque - debating wether or not to show him this year classic halter and liberty (if we can catch him lol)






JMS Big City's Stealing Cinderella - being shown at the Area 4 show and Nationals in halter and solid color.






Also depending on the babies we get there might be a few others. We are going to be busy this year thats for sure.


----------



## Kendra (Mar 7, 2008)

Great thread Devon, I really enjoyed reading about everyones horses!!

Here's "the plan" as it stands right now!






Circle J Dezigner Genes, senior gelding

Halter, obstacle, hunter, country pleasure, team, showmanship.






Circle J Finnegan, senior gelding

Halter, obstacle, hunter, showmanship, single pleasure, roadster.






Circle J King George, senior gelding

Halter, obstacle, hunter, showmanship, liberty and actually, we hope, maybe, single pleasure!






Circle J Hawk, senior gelding

Halter, hunter, showmanship, single pleasure, roadster.






Circle J Zachary, senior gelding

Team with Duke! Maybe a country pleasure class or two.

And new additions ....






Circle J Just A Memory, senior mare

Halter, Country Pleasure, maybe liberty or colour if one of the kids want to put her in.






Circle J Lucky 13, yearling mare

Halter

Also, I plan to bring FWF Donner to our club show this summer, they have a geriatric class, we went 2 years ago last time it was offered when he was 28 and he had a great time! Also won a driving class! And was second in open halter! I promised him he could go again this year, now that he's 30!!


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Mar 7, 2008)

What a relaxing post.... by the speed of that snow coming down right now, I am not sure I can see show season coming through it anytime soon!!





Everyones horses are gorgeous and good luck this year!! Can't wait to see pictures and results from the 08 season...

Here's my show string..

Mini Brooks Painted Donovan Sky

Coowned with Desiree Wallace

Yearling Stallion
















Moss Grove Mini Brooks Merrylegs

2 year old B Mare











Trehernes My China Doll

2 Year Old A Mare






I have a list of shows I will be attending this year on my webpage...

As for classes... I will be putting them all in whatever they are eligable for


----------



## cowgurl_up (Mar 7, 2008)

I can't wait for show season! I am actually going to have more then one to show!

First is T's Dressed to a Tee, 3 year old stallion, AMHR B and PtHA in Model Stallions, Open Halter, Ammy Halter, Color, and hopefully Jumping and Trail-In-Hand.






Next is Flaby's Society Belle, will possibly be showing in AMHR Mare and Foal with me, and then with my 13 year old niece in Youth Sr. Mares Halter and Color.






Then of course I am hoping her foal that will be born this month can do some mare and foal and/or weanling halter classes.


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 7, 2008)

Here is our silver dapple, we just recently sold.It was a very hard decision to let her go, but we had some unexpected bills come up. We know she should be a winner.We were not going to be able to show her this year and she needs to be shown.Good luck Sue.Our dream is to see her at WORLDS.She will be show and trained by Bethany in TX.We would like to thank her new owners SJ Miniatures.



She will be in the 2 yrs old classes.






Good luck everyone.Enjoy showing. Maybe we can show another year when things are better.


----------



## shoeboxstables (Mar 7, 2008)

It's hard to picture it now, but here's my show string as it stands right now





I've included a photo of the beasts now, and of them in summer





Millbrooks Boggies White Diamonds, Diva











My GSMHA Year End Youth Champion in Showmanship, Halter, and CP Driving, and Reserve HP Youth Overall





She'll be in Youth Showmanship, Halter Ob, Driving Ob, Country Pleasure, and maybe some other classes













ShoeBox Stables Victorio Hawk, Vic











Making his debut as a senior... GELDING!









He should be gelded in the next few weeks!

As a yealring stallion he was GSMHA Year End Reserve Ch. High Pt Junior Stallion and Multi Colored Stallion, and hasn't been in the show ring since.

He'll be in youth and open B halter classes, halter ob, LIBERTY, and..... driving????? Hopefully later in the season he'll be out in youth and open CP!!!













And,,,, ShoeBox Stables Jolly Roger








Our first homebred baby will probably be hauled to a couple shows











He'll be in Youth/Open Halter Geldings (Under) and COLOR (should do very well in!)- maybe liberty at a smaller show


----------



## SirenFarms (Mar 7, 2008)

Triple C's Mikeys Little Harley Moon 3 yr old gelding- hunter, halter, country pleasure driving and CDE










Dell Tera's Long Term #2 , 6 yr old gelding- hunter, jumper, halter, color, country pleasure.






T Bar T's Braves Cherokee Feather 5 yr old gelding- hunter, jumper


----------



## Cara (Mar 7, 2008)

I cant say mine jsut yet, of course i have china, but theres one more


----------



## MiniHunterHorseFan (Mar 7, 2008)

*Here is our show string for 2008:*

FESTERVANS BODAOUS 

He will be competing in Open Hunter, Amateur Hunter, Jumper, Amateur Jumper, Halter Obstacle, Amateur Halter Obstacle, Liberty, Country Pleasure Driving Open and Amateur, and Amateur Versatility. He will be turning 4 years old. He has won a couple of Nationals Top Tens in Halter Obstacle.

This is him winning 1st place at Area V Nationals last year in Open Hunter.







FESTERVANS WHISKY RIVER

He will be in Open Hunter, Amateur Hunter, Open Halter Obstacle, and Amateur Halter Obstacle. We are not sure about Jumping classes yet. He will be turning 3. He has won a National Top Ten in Halter Obstacle.






STELLAR MAJOR HI WAY ROADRAGE

He will be in Open Jumper, Amateur Jumper, Open Hunter, Amateur Hunter, Amateur Halter Obstacle, and maybe eventually Open, Multicolor Halter and Amateur Halter. He will be turning 6. He has already won blues even though he has only been in 2 shows. His ears still need to be clipped in the photo.


----------



## normajeanbaker (Mar 8, 2008)

We've got 7 we plan to show this year. We have 6 we are hoping to take to Nationals(7th one not going because she'll hopefully be in foal and at 5 years old, this is her first year being shown).

*Norma Jean Baker*- Sr Mares Halter Over, Liberty and Roadster






*Who's Your Daddy * - Jumping, Hunter, Country Pleasur Driving, Obstacle






*VPS Just A Tad Bad * - Solid Color, Sr Mares Under






*Lt Dans Magnificent Toy* - Solid Color, Sr Mares Under, Jumping






*Wee Equine Acres Dun Sweet* - This is her first year showing and she'll be bred, so she'll be sitting Nationals out. Solid Color, Mares halter if I have an extra handler Obstacle and hopefully she'll be broke to drive once all this snow melts!






*VPS Simple Irresistible* - Geldings Halter, Obstacle, Country Pleasure Driving






*Aloha Acres Adarlynn* - Sr Mares Halter Under, Youth Mares Under halter, obstacle and either Western Country Pleasure or Country Pleasure Driving






Good luck to everyone in 08!!

~Jen~


----------



## GREENWOODMINIS (Mar 8, 2008)

best of luck everyone...I really have enjoyed this thread....may all your dreams come true








lis


----------



## wpsellwood (Mar 8, 2008)

Good Luck to everyone. I cant wait until April!

Firewaters Calsito of Olympus yearling stallion






Firewaters Isidora of Olympus yearling filly






Woodstock North Dominos 3 Doors Down senior gelding






Silver Plate Baccarra Back in Black






H&HS Arielle of Olympus






Yes I love those Olympus babies!!


----------



## Dream (Mar 8, 2008)

Mine isn't very big but here are the usual suspects...

JEM Nite Dancer - 3 year old, 35" gelding

Halter, halter obstacle, country pleasure driving, and hopefully H/J.

We'll attend the MHCO point shows (except O'ville), the OBF Driving Trials, the Ontario Miniature Horse Classic, Hanover AMHR show, and the Area 2 show in June. We may also do some big horse driving shows.






And Abegweit's Tarrah - 20 year old, 29" mare.

Definitely the OBF Driving Trials and maybe the MHCO Point shows.






It was great writing this hread as the snow piles up outside, yet again. I can't wait for it all to melt. I started Erick on the treadmill this week!


----------



## ckmini (Mar 9, 2008)

Here is mine:

Oneka's Liberachi: AMHR

B gelding halter, country pleasure driving, ROADSTER!!!!!, hunter, liberty (and maybe a CDE). . . he can do anything






Oneka's Here Comes Trouble: ASPC

Classic 2 year old gelding halter under, Liberty






CK's Fame and Fourtune: AMHR

2 year old gelding under halter, liberty (maybe)

_no pic yet_

Oneka's Commander's Icy Hot :AMHR

Sr stallion 30-32", Country pleasure driving, jumper and hunter, liberty

_Professional pics comming summer 2008_






And Senda Message SOS (avatar) AMHR

With her current foal


----------



## Sarah's Little Blessings (Mar 10, 2008)

Everyone's horses look good! Good Luck, and Have a wonderful 2008 show season!!


----------



## Sandee (Mar 10, 2008)

We'll be going to as many as possible as long as us "old foggies" and the truck holds up!

Our stallion Royal Oaks Simply Awesome will be in driving, halter, and maybe hunter. He's 5 this year.






Then Royal Oaks Mandalay Bay is 3 and will be expanding her classes to hopefully include jumping and driving. She ranked 7th last year in halter obstacle so that is a definite class for her.






Our daughter is staying with us for a while and she wants to show so we'll be taking Martins Mr Chip Leo (20 yr old) out of retirement for her to drive in obstacle and halter obstacle.






Our show "season" doesn't start in Wisconsin until late May. Can't wait for this snow to leave!!!


----------



## Keri (Mar 10, 2008)

Okay, here are mine. I'm pretty much focusing on my geldings, but I'll do the filly's in halter too. Want to get some HOFs out of them soon.

VI's Looky High Hope Legacy:

Halter, showmanship, pleasure cart






MMW Golen Hue:

Halter, jumping, hunter, country pleasure cart (getting close to HOF in jumping and hunter).






DBD-Dial's-Desi-Little-Bit-A-Silver:

Halter (and if I get enough ambition to train her for in-hand obstacle).






Rhinestone's Lady Evanescance:

Halter






A Summer's Place Chasin Rainbows:

Halter and we'll see what else we can get him trained to do!


----------



## Katie Iceton (Mar 10, 2008)

I will be showing one for sure this year, however that may change...My mom will be showing my other horse this year as I have gone as far as I can go with him...My mom will learn with him now





This is Shadow, we will be doing halter, obstacle, showmanship, country pleasure and fun stuff too





His training has already started!!


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Mar 10, 2008)

Here are my boogers.. Err boys. (Hehe, I love them though!)





*Little Americas Xenon Willido*

8 year old gelding

Showing in: Showmanship, Halter Obstacle, Country Pleasure, Liberty, and if I could ever finish training him for it, Obstacle Driving.











*ERL Spectacular Romeo*

Yearling Gelding (My IAMHA Gelding Mentoring Program Gelding)

Showing in: Halter






As well as a yearling mare, multiple weanlings, possibly a senior mare, and I am sure some others along the way! Whew! I'm EXCITED!


----------



## Shawntelle (Mar 11, 2008)

Heres mine, The usual group...and may be adding a girl or 2 this summer, we will see

JFK Simple Irrisistable

33.75" Under Senior Gelding






Ericas Pocket Change

Over Two year old Stallion






(I need some recent pictures of him)

and Ericas Banditos Beauty Mark

under yearling Filly









Good luck to everyone in 2008!!!


----------



## Korofi (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh goodness, all of ours are so fat and only a month to go before Spring Fling in North Carolina!



I gotta get my butt in gear and get guys ready!

Currently we only have three on the show string this year (at least until foals are due)






Galloping G Hawk's Zoom Zoom Zak he is a two-year old smokey black stallion and will be showing in halter.











WAF Whimsical Dancer. She is a two-year old liver chestnut filly and will be in halter as well.

Last but not least...






WAF Streaker's Best Kept Secret. She is a yearling gray filly who will also be in halter (provided she doesn't jump all over everyone. She hates standing still)

And that's all for now!


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 11, 2008)

I will be showing mostly on my own and I am sure I will have my hands more than full!

KLS High Altitude (ALLY)






Sundance LB Esprit Poetique (Esprit)






Sundance LB Gaia






Will POSSIBLY show Sundance LB Tru Colors at a few shows (Colors)






And have CLC Sure Stoppin Sensation of THR (Sensation) with Syndi Kanzler of Triple Heart Ranch Training.






I am very excited for the show season. I am really happy with my show string, I love them all and will enjoy spending time with them. And also with my good friends! I start with a little warm up of an Arena Driving Trial with Ally this weekend, then our next stop is Oregon Gold with everyone listed above except Colors. That was just too cost-prohibitive, plus I didn't want to stress her with that long trip first time out.

Anyway, it is sure fun to see what everyone is planning to bring out! Beautiful horses!


----------



## cjmm10 (Mar 16, 2008)

Our yearling Dun tobiano pinto filly, CJMM Supreme Cherish My Kolors, she is AMHR & AMHA


----------



## Jessica_06 (Mar 22, 2008)

Alright I think I finally have my show string together I will be working with about 15 horses this year



however I am very sorry that I don't have too many pictures of them all because most of them are newbies so it'll be interesting





OK 1st one is our ace in the hole as we refer him too, Pleasant View's Flashin' JR, JR is just one of those one of a kind unique horses that makes you smile whenever your around him he does extremely well in Halter and Country pleasure driving under 34'' JR is 5 this year and is 33'' tall

We are hoping to finish his HOF this year for CP driving















Next is Haligonians Targets Elated a direct daughter of Pinto World Grand Champion Haligoinans Moving Target This mare has always shown with my little sister in youth and does incredible always winning high point youth at the end of most shows and this year I'll be showing Elated in Roadster! This girl is not only speedy but has a great style and presence in cart. She's does every class thats available for her





And she's 8 yrs old and has had a foal a couple years ago!











Next I am bringing Flying A's Chianti's Celebration National Top 5 over halter Ch.out of retirement and back in the ring! I'm very excited to start his driving career this year










Next Is Elated's 2 year old bay filly The only picture of her I can find on my computer is this baby picture OH! She's looking great this year so refined and elegant and her head is to die for IMO!






Pleasant View's Simply Irresistable His name says it all he is a 2 yr old under colt and I think he is fabulous for an appy

pics coming soon!

Angelridge Buckspotted I think he'll be over this year he's on that borderline 2yr old colt






Then I have a 4 year old Sr mare under who has finally bloomed

no pics yet

Then our newest edition who is really neat 2 yr old over colt D&S Jack of hearts ASPC/AMHR no pics yet

Then I may have a few yearlings

and maybe if I'm not too busy a few weanlings OH!

So yeah it's gonna be a busy summer but I love it I cant wait!

Good Luck to everyone else all of your horses look great may all of your dreams come true this season!

~Jessica


----------

